# When to replace sprinkler bodies and heads?



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Moved to a new house a month ago, backyard has a mix of hunter prs body w/ mp1000 rotors and Rain Bird SP40 sprinkler head & body.

Anyway I live in a fairly windy area, so it makes sense that whoever installed the sprinkler system went with the Hunter MP Rotors and not the spray type.

My issue is I want to replace the rain bird sprinklers with Hunter MPs, but I'm not sure if I should just go ahead and replace everything including the already installed Hunters. I took one of the hunters out and it says manufactured 2015.

Being new to all of this I don't know how often should these bodies and heads be replaced?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I'd replace then only when something breaks. So I'd leave the heads you want to keep and replace the ones that you don't want. If the heads where installed correctly, it should be a breeze. Just keep dirt out of the pipes and be sure to flush the heads really well before you install the MP Rotors or R-Vans. Rotary nozzles have internal gears and small orifices which are sensitive to dirt fouling.


----------

